# Icone de corbeille animée



## Gasp01 (25 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je recherche un logiciel qui permet de changer l'icone de la corbeille au fur est à mesure qu'elle se remplit. Un peu comme ça . Il y avait un logiciel pour Mac OS X 10.3 mais, je ne me souviens plus de son nom.

Merci d'avance


----------



## sheppard (25 Février 2012)

Bonjours, sur quel system est tu ?


----------



## Gasp01 (25 Février 2012)

Je suis sur snow léopard.


----------



## sheppard (25 Février 2012)

Bonjours , tu peut utilisé ce logiciel http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche192654-bin-it.html

en espérant avoir répondu à ta demande. cordialement


----------



## Gasp01 (25 Février 2012)

Merci c'est ce que je cherchais.


----------



## sheppard (25 Février 2012)

de rien ^^


----------

